# Custom Ariens design light brackets



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Last year, I think, I put up a post indicating I had a couple extra brackets that I made for my LED lights. I then sold out. This season a fellow member asked for a set, so I tooled up. I have (3) sets on hand that look like this.
Bracket 01.jpg

These are designed for the late model Ariens Deluxe series. Hole spacing is:
Bracket 02.jpg
Not sure what other models and mfg these will work on. I did over size the mounting holes by a 1/8" in diameter to allow for some tolerance.

I did make a couple taller brackets for the Ariens models that have the quick chute rotation. Here is the larger ones side by side for the deluxe series due to the hand crank.
bracket 03.jpg

Here is what they look like on my blower
bracket 04.jpg

These are made from 1/8" thick, 3003 alloy aluminum, CNC cut/drilled, formed, then black powder coated. Pricing is $45.00 a set with UPS shipping to a commercial address, and $50.00 if shipping to residential.

PM me thru the form if you are interested or have any other questions.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Can you post photos of what they look like mounted?

I've got an older machine but might be interested if I can figure out how to attach them.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Can you post photos of what they look like mounted?
> 
> I've got an older machine but might be interested if I can figure out how to attach them.


 I just added another photo, as I got to thinking that might help.

Refresh and it should be there.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Can you post photos of what they look like mounted?
> 
> I've got an older machine but might be interested if I can figure out how to attach them.


 Elaw. For what it is worth, I did use the brackets on my fathers 1983 ST1136 When I did lights on his last summer. I was able to use one of the holes, but had to drill an additional hole, but being aluminum, it drill's pretty easy.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*liftoff1967*: Are those the same LED lights which *Coby7* recommends? See post #6:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ed-bulb-replacement-possible-1028-1128-a.html

If so, does your blower power both of them without an additional battery? 

Do you have to use a rectifier/converter? 

And is either one of them or both of them brighter than the oem incandescent bulb?

If so, I am interested and have the same ST1032 924 series that *ELaw* has.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

E350. My lights are a little different than colby's post. the attached video pretty much answers your questions.







But in case you missed it, I am running my lights off my AC system as I have no battery. I have a 3 position switch (LED's, off, Stock light)

If you have a battery on your machine, then you will not need a bridge rectifier being you are already running DC current. Being I have AC current I used a bridge rectifier to convert the voltage otherwise the lights will have a high paced flash all the time. I also put in a capacitor to clean clean up the voltage otherwise the lights could blow. I learned of this on the LED light thread.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why did you keep the OEM light wired in and when do you use it instead of the LEDs ??


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*liftoff1967*: Thanks for the video. Do you mind providing a link to the lights which you used? And did you use them because they use less amperage than *Coby7*'s because they are smaller which allowed you to use two on the snow blower's native AC output? In other words would I be able to use two of *Coby7*'s 18w lights on your brackets do you think? Or did you use them because the housing is totally enclosed so as not to allow snow in during blowing? And finally, I don't have a battery, so will also be running off AC any chance you could also provide a link to your rectifier and capacitor? Did you put a single capacitor after the rectifier and before the "Y" to the LED lights? Is your switch rotary or rocker? Is it on your engine (i.e., min. ~1:25) or is is on the dash panel? (I see two pushbutton switches there.)

Here's the deal. I am a big boy. I will make my own decisions. You cannot do wrong by giving your advice even if I find out that it is not appropriate for my circumstances or my machine. I will appreciate any input you provide.

Do you have a PayPal account I can send money to? 

I will look at my machine this weekend and get back to you re purchase of brackets.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Why did you keep the OEM light wired in and when do you use it instead of the LEDs ??


For a couple of reason's.

When I installed the lights I still had some warranty left. I designed my LED set up that I can "quick disconnect" if I needed to take the blower in. Not sure if Ariens corporate is on board with additional draw on the electrical system.

I drive down my street to help a couple neighbors, so I use the stock light as a "low beam" if you will with on coming cars. I live 3/4 the way down a long city block, and my LED's reflect off the stop sign. Driving a car and meeting me with the LED's on would pi22 someone off I bet.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

E350 said:


> *liftoff1967*: Thanks for the video. Do you mind providing a link to the lights which you used? And did you use them because they use less amperage than *Coby7*'s because they are smaller which allowed you to use two on the snow blower's native AC output? In other words would I be able to use two of *Coby7*'s 18w lights on your brackets do you think? Or did you use them because the housing is totally enclosed so as not to allow snow in during blowing? And finally, I don't have a battery, so will also be running off AC any chance you could also provide a link to your rectifier and capacitor? Did you put a single capacitor after the rectifier and before the "Y" to the LED lights? Is your switch rotary or rocker? Is it on your engine (i.e., min. ~1:25) or is is on the dash panel? (I see two pushbutton switches there.)
> 
> Here's the deal. I am a big boy. I will make my own decisions. You cannot do wrong by giving your advice even if I find out that it is not appropriate for my circumstances or my machine. I will appreciate any input you provide.
> 
> ...



E350, 

I got everything off ebay. Lights I got are much like these. I went with (2) 10 watt's as I knew that would work for my electrical system. I went with 2" round ones as I wanted as small as light to clear my hand crank chute directional.
2" inch 10W Spot LED Light Offroad Round Work Lamp for Truck 4WD ATV 4x4 Bike | eBay 

I also got the bridge rectifier (BR) off ebay
2pcs Metal Case Bridge Rectifier Sep 50A 1000V KBPC5010 | eBay

If you have not read the LED light thread in the general forum, I would strongly urge you to do that. Hawk JR is what I modeled my set up after. So that is why I went with what I did. 

I put in (2) capacitors that I got at my local Radio Shack in parallel after the BR and before the "Y". My switches are toggle's. Top on is for the lights and the bottom one if for my hand warmers. 

I'm not to fond of the long process of getting money outta paypal. I would prefer a old fashion check mailed to me, if possible.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*liftoff1967*: No problem sending you a check if you pm or post your address. 

FWIIW, I was not suggesting ebay, I was suggesting an instant transfer from my PayPal account to your PayPal account, which in my experience, is instant.

In any event, your brackets look great so I will pm or post here after I take a good look at my machine this weekend. Thank you for your product and your help.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you post how tall the longer bracket's are?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Motor City said:


> Can you post how tall the longer bracket's are?


 The small bracket is 8" tall with a 1 1/2" leg for light mounting, x 2 1/2" wide

The larger bracket is 10" tall with a 1 1/2" leg for light mounting, x 3" wide.

The height is measured on the leg side of the bracket.


----------



## roadwarrior1000 (12 mo ago)

liftoff1967 said:


> The small bracket is 8" tall with a 1 1/2" leg for light mounting, x 2 1/2" wide
> 
> The larger bracket is 10" tall with a 1 1/2" leg for light mounting, x 3" wide.
> 
> The height is measured on the leg side of the bracket.


----------



## roadwarrior1000 (12 mo ago)

hey liftoff...great work. are you still selling / making these brackets? i have a set of 4" LEDs looking to mount on my 8524 Ariens...thx


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

This is a wicked old thread  FWIW I just mounted mine on wood stock (painted black) as shown. Attached to handle bar tubes.


----------

